# Cheap Want Everything Free



## 2hot2handle (Aug 23, 2015)

Man, this is so crazy. I am in Florida and I get pax that are cheap ass shit. I get lawyers alllll the time, I even got a doctor the other day that was to embarrassed to tell me what his occupation was, because he is cheap azz shit. He was asking how I liked uber and all and how my check was looking. I explained to him how the tipping system worked since he was so open to discussing uber. He claimed he didnt know that he wasnt paying tips, so he always thought he was paying tips, yea rite and my name is ****in beyonce.....look he's not the only one everybody claim they think they paying tips but here's my GED question of the day....when you get your receipt and you NEVER see tips being taken out then that just may mean for the past 3 years you haven't paid any tips....just a hint for those PHD brains out there......I mean am I the only person thats to broke and actually have to look at my receipts and bills to make sure that I wasn't over charged? But then again when they get that damn surge fee nowwww they can read a ****in bill....give me a break cheap azz shitsssss....I mean uber is so cheap you can actually get from point A to point B cheaper then a movie ticket, a mcdonalds meal, do I need to say more?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Well...yup. Everything you said is right. How can we let PAX know that today is "National Tip your Uber Driver Day". And tomorrow and the next day and...sigh


----------



## 2hot2handle (Aug 23, 2015)

Well, my mom taught me what boycotting can do. She did it with only 2 employees of a business they worked for and they were the main backbone of that business and they walked around that shit with signs for about a week with the newspaper and news and less than a month later that business was looked at bu the feds and put out off commission. I'm bout dat life and its peaceful and let uber and dumb ass pax know I aont ****in around. Now you want a cheap azz service, we glad to give it but you gotta back it up with a tip, some other promotion or something. I just can't find people that will join me for one little week, to chill and let travis pick up riders. One week and guess what them cheap ass ubers won't have a job, can't get high and drunk on the weekend, and cant just ride around town like that, lets give the taxis some business back for one week, I bet they will be happy to pay a ****in tip then.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I have enough rides under my belt so that one bad score can not hurt me. 

I was pinged to a bar in downtown San Diego. The pax wanted to go to PetCo Park a few blocks away. Nightmare traffic before the ball game. 

We get to the drop off point and the guy says "the tip is include right?".... I said what I thought. 

No, the tip is not included. Your fare was $3.80. Uber takes a dollar off the top for safe pax fee. That leaves me 80% of $2.80, even if it was included... how much would you think that tip would be? It took me 15 minutes to get you a couple of blocks. I could have made $12 doing an airport run in that time. 

The pax turned red, got out and shut the door. Turned around, knocked on my window and handed me a $5. "I didn't understand" he said. 

Knowledge is key. Educate your pax.


----------



## 2hot2handle (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey thank


RockinEZ said:


> I have enough rides under my belt so that one bad score can not hurt me.
> 
> I was pinged to a bar in downtown San Diego. The pax wanted to go to PetCo Park a few blocks away. Nightmare traffic before the ball game.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I have started educating the riders here in my market. I get 2 responses...either ok **** you you took this job I shouldnt be required to tip and you should quit if it aint paying your bills and the other answer is,"I didnt know...and they still don't tip at the end of the ride...haha....but again, I have to stress that their receipt tells all that was paid and there is no tip, and these are obessesive uber riders they ride all day everyday, they're no virgins to this shit. But my mama use to say give a **** an inch they will take a mile, so I guess as long as they can ride our ass out they will....but not me for much longer cause I gotta plan for dey ass.....but I digress a bit....

But you see I'm from the school of thought where I tip every service I get, my lawn service, my hair stylist, my kids barber, all waiters/waitresses even if I order out at hooters or carrabas I still tip even though they are only bringing me a bag with food, my housekeepers at hotels I stay in, when I use to club my bartenders, and so many other things besides church used to getting a hefty tip, I mean **** even GOD requires tips....lol...you know what I mean.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

fugpax said:


> Hey thank
> 
> Thanks man, I have started educating the riders here in my market. I get 2 responses...either ok **** you you took this job I shouldnt be required to tip and you should quit if it aint paying your bills and the other answer is,"I didnt know...and they still don't tip at the end of the ride...haha....but again, I have to stress that their receipt tells all that was paid and there is no tip, and these are obessesive uber riders they ride all day everyday, they're no virgins to this shit. But my mama use to say give a **** an inch they will take a mile, so I guess as long as they can ride our ass out they will....but not me for much longer cause I gotta plan for dey ass.....but I digress a bit....
> 
> But you see I'm from the school of thought where I tip every service I get, my lawn service, my hair stylist, my kids barber, all waiters/waitresses even if I order out at hooters or carrabas I still tip even though they are only bringing me a bag with food, my housekeepers at hotels I stay in, when I use to club my bartenders, and so many other things besides church used to getting a hefty tip, I mean **** even GOD requires tips....lol...you know what I mean.


I always score people that tell me they are bartenders, and don't tip, 1 star for knowing better.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> I have enough rides under my belt so that one bad score can not hurt me.
> 
> I was pinged to a bar in downtown San Diego. The pax wanted to go to PetCo Park a few blocks away. Nightmare traffic before the ball game.
> 
> ...


I keep hearing everyone talk about a dollar off the "top" for "safe pax fee".
Where I am at, a buck is added to each fare (except cancels) and then deducted.
So it nets out to no harm, no foul to the driver. 
Am I missing something?


----------



## 2hot2handle (Aug 23, 2015)

flashgordonnc said:


> I keep hearing everyone talk about a dollar off the "top" for "safe pax fee".
> Where I am at, a buck is added to each fare (except cancels) and then deducted.
> So it nets out to no harm, no foul to the driver.
> Am I missing something?


Yeah, your missing 20% of damn near nothing.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

flashgordonnc said:


> Am I missing something?


Indeed.


----------



## 2hot2handle (Aug 23, 2015)

SCdave said:


> Well...yup. Everything you said is right. How can we let PAX know that today is "National Tip your Uber Driver Day". And tomorrow and the next day and...sigh


Hey Im trying to let people know but I think people are scared and just like the black slaves of the past being shoved on that boat and knowing they are stronger physically then them white men, still shut the **** up and was mentally manipulated and said and did nothing so the same here....that little fare will shut these drivers up and they will ***** and they will complain and they will do nothing. Americans....punk ass ****'s. I thought this forum was going to help me get people together to change some shit but looks like its not so I aint gonna stand around here and complain I'm packing my bags and coming up with a strategy to make more off of uber and nobody wants to follow then they will continue to make that $0.75 fare but I'm going to make at least $30 a pop with my shit. So good luck to yall, but *****ing aint gonna get nothing done.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

fugpax said:


> Hey Im trying to let people know but I think people are scared and just like the black slaves of the past being shoved on that boat and knowing they are stronger physically then them white men, still shut the **** up and was mentally manipulated and said and did nothing so the same here....that little fare will shut these drivers up and they will ***** and they will complain and they will do nothing. Americans....punk ass ****'s. I thought this forum was going to help me get people together to change some shit but looks like its not so I aint gonna stand around here and complain I'm packing my bags and coming up with a strategy to make more off of uber and nobody wants to follow then they will continue to make that $0.75 fare but I'm going to make at least $30 a pop with my shit. So good luck to yall, but *****ing aint gonna get nothing done.


Adios, safe travels.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Well engaging your reference to slavery here ('cause driving for Uber is SO similar), I wish you better results in righting the wrong.

Took about 250 years for the slavery deal.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

fugpax said:


> Hey Im trying to let people know but I think people are scared and just like the black slaves of the past being shoved on that boat and knowing they are stronger physically then them white men, still shut the **** up and was mentally manipulated and said and did nothing so the same here....that little fare will shut these drivers up and they will ***** and they will complain and they will do nothing. Americans....punk ass ****'s. I thought this forum was going to help me get people together to change some shit but looks like its not so I aint gonna stand around here and complain I'm packing my bags and coming up with a strategy to make more off of uber and nobody wants to follow then they will continue to make that $0.75 fare but I'm going to make at least $30 a pop with my shit. So good luck to yall, but *****ing aint gonna get nothing done.


The irony of your post is that it is one huge bunch of *****ing.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

flashgordonnc said:


> I keep hearing everyone talk about a dollar off the "top" for "safe pax fee".
> Where I am at, a buck is added to each fare (except cancels) and then deducted.
> So it nets out to no harm, no foul to the driver.
> Am I missing something?


Yes you are missing something. I was there when it happened.

First they " Added" the SRF of $1. Then they lowered both the base fare and the minimum fare. They stole that extra doller on every fare and pocketed it.

Instead of 20% on a min fare they get 66%. SRF is a relative new invention - and a royal scam.


----------

